# Synth: Custom package repository builder



## tobik@ (Jan 9, 2016)

This might be of interest to some. John Marino is developing a new port management tool that lies somewhere in the middle between Poudriere and Portmaster. It has been discussed before that using Poudriere for only one computer is overkill. That's where Synth would come in. See the announcement for more. It's currently only available in DragonflyBSD's dports but apparently works on FreeBSD too.

The announcement: https://marc.info/?l=dragonfly-users&m=145225825512689&w=2j
The repository (with screenshots): https://github.com/jrmarino/synth


----------



## marino (Jan 11, 2016)

I just announced that it is officially available for FreeBSD now:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...tory-builder-for-freebsd-and-dragonfly.54690/


----------

